

DuckDuckGo Returns No Results for Soft Robotics - skadamat
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=soft+robotics

======
privong
Try reloading the search. I think there is an intermittent DuckDuckGo bug
which can result in no results being displayed. I have seen it a few times,
and reloading the page or resubmitting the search has always resulted in a
page populated with results. Indeed, your submitted story link pulled up a
full page of results for me.

------
spicavigo
Interestingly, when I click to Turn On "Region", it shows a bunch of results

